# A Louisiana Health System Will Increase Insurance Fees of Employees With Unvaccinated Spouses



## Robert59 (Oct 5, 2021)

Louisiana’s largest nonprofit health care provider will increase its employees’ insurance fees next year if their spouses or domestic partners are unvaccinated, the provider said.

Ochsner Health said in a letter to its employees last month that it was adding the extra charge — about $200 a month, starting next year — for unvaccinated spouses and domestic partners who are covered by the company’s insurance plan.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/louisiana-health-system-increase-insurance-114601640.html


----------



## terry123 (Oct 5, 2021)

Not surprised at all.  It is to be expected.  The cost for treating a covid patient is out of sight.  Especially if you are on a vent.  I was on a vent for 6 weeks after a massive stroke 25 years ago. It is a horrible thing to go through!!


----------



## Gemma (Oct 5, 2021)

Well, let's see...get a free vaccination or not get vaccinated and pay an extra $2400 a year?  It would be a no brainer for me!


----------



## Don M. (Oct 5, 2021)

I strongly suspect that Health Insurance costs are going to rise substantially...for everyone.  The billions of dollars in costs being run up as a result of the Covid WILL have to be paid by Someone....and that Someone is going to be All of us.


----------

